# Bought a mare that is supposly trained to drive



## heartkranch (Jun 2, 2011)

First I know it might be a good thing to put a harness on and figure out what she knows.

But I am deathly after of carts. WHen I was little I had a mini that drove and the leather snapped on his harnes and completely freaked, I got ran over by the cart so I'm to chicken to hook a mini up and figure it out. I can train pleasure horses and do eventing but can't handle the midgets.






I don't really how the harness are suppose to fit or really anything but the basics.

This mare was said to have won rodster classes...

The horses name is Dreamweaver's Knee-hi-prime.. If anyone wants to pull up something on her.


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 2, 2011)

If she hasn't been driven in a while, it is best to "start over" like she has never seen a cart. Unless I have seen the horse drove myself, I assume it doesn't know how to drive. That is pretty much the standard thought process in the driving world with any horse.

If she has driven, the "retrain" time will be relatively short compared to starting one from scratch.

If you are unfamiliar with fitting a harness and cart, get some experienced help. If you had a bad experience already, you don't need another one by having equipment that doesn't fit. That is one major cause of accidents with minis. And minis are harder to fit equipment to than big horses. Unfortunately, there is a lot of ill-fitting equipment out there for minis.

Myrna


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 2, 2011)

I second what Myrna said. Maybe take some lessons and with a trusted trainer and experienced mini/or horse just to get your confidence back for driving as well as a refresher for you for proper fit etc.

I have the opposite where I won't ride for fear of falling off. I guess with all my injuries due to big horses and my back (I have 4 screw/2 rods in there) I am a little shy about riding. Once my back fuses I may try the big horses again.








It is amazing though how a little horse can be intimidating, after all they are still horses.

Good Luck with your new mini!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 3, 2011)

How do you plan to overcome the fear? "Deathly" fear is a strong statement.

I did not find her in the AMHA studbook. Is she an R horse?

Perhaps you can find another driving companion in your area. I am working with a new driver now who hasn't handled a horse since she was thrown and injured several years ago. She's taking it slow.

It takes a while to tweak a harness to an individual horse. We make more adjustments with each outing. If you are not used to harness, you will benefit from someone helping you with that. While you are getting ready to begin driving again, you could research bits a little. Make sure the mare's teeth are good.


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 3, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> How do you plan to overcome the fear? "Deathly" fear is a strong statement.
> 
> I did not find her in the AMHA studbook. Is she an R horse?


 Yeah she is a R and a A. If I can do eventing, I can handle this. I lost some eyesight when a horse over jumped a jump, (ended up with a broken tailbone and a serious concussion), and got right back on the next week, hurting but I wasn't going to lose a compeition. I'm not scared, just don't want to see a horse get hurt. 


> Perhaps you can find another driving companion in your area. I am working with a new driver now who hasn't handled a horse since she was thrown and injured several years ago. She's taking it slow. It takes a while to tweak a harness to an individual horse. We make more adjustments with each outing. If you are not used to harness, you will benefit from someone helping you with that. While you are getting ready to begin driving again, you could research bits a little. Make sure the mare's teeth are good.


I'm worried about find the right harness, and making sure it fit.

I searched and I found out that the old owner was on here and I found pictures. Told me how to deal with her, and that she can be HOT. MY favorite.





I got pictures also, She is the grey btw


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Being an eventer you know how your nerves can affect the horse. So take it slow with your new mare. She will sense your fear (I hope everyone knows how sensitive minis can be more than the big ones, JMO) and try to take advantage.

Just take your time and be in no hurry. Learn to trust her and well has she you and build a long lasting friendship. Being in roadster I assume that she was always to taught to be up. Easier to make a horse go faster than slow them down. So slow going. Again JMO!


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there a driving club in your area? Driving is driving, so a Morgan (or any other big horse) trainer or experienced driver should be able to help with harness fit and that all-important first hook to the cart. That was the route we went and it worked out great - and I was starting from scratch. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi, I ditto the posts that say work with a trainer and start from scratch. My boy is experienced and we have been working together for quite a few months with a trainer. When I got my new cart, we started over from scratch, double and triple checking the fit of the cart, my hook up and procedure of my pre-drive preparation as well as supervised drives and a trained person at the head of the horse and walking along watching me while I drive.... starting with a new horse is even more important to go slow, because you two do not have a bond yet. Work with a trainer, have an experienced person to be on stand-by should you get into trouble. Begin with bonding and trust, be safe and go slow.


----------



## kuelinkellyville (Jun 14, 2011)

That man in black in the bottom picture is me, and that mare is really a good driving horse, she will do anything you ask her, she has one problem that you need to be aware of, she does not like to stand still in the line up after an event, so make sure you have a header anytime you are showing her. Have fun with her and be ready for a mare that really likes to go, I believe she has some gears she hasn't even used yet.

Danny


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 15, 2011)

I have also personally driven this mare and she is fun to drive and she is safe to drive. But like any responsible horse owner should do with any horse is before going out and hooking up work her on the ground first and get a feel for what she is like. I don't care if I have bought a 3X World driving Champion I would not go hook up before I work that horse on the ground. Also if you are nervous about driving this mare I would find a good trainer to work with both of you and take lessons.

Also she is just registered in AMHR not in AMHA.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 17, 2011)

Come on out and I'll give you lessons with Sunny. He's easy and fun. A great confidence builder.


----------

